# my 1987 cabriolet thread...



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok so I'm starting this "build up" thread....
I bought this car for $800 a few months ago.
It has 245,000 on the clock. The engine was "rebuilt" before the purchase.








What I've done to it so far....
Changed oil to mobil1 
10w-40 with mobil1 filter.
Changed transmission fluid with redline MTL.
Replaced clutch cable.
Changed air filter, fuel filter, plugs and wires.
Flushed coolant, replaced with g-12 pink coolant. 
New coolant hoses, new resivour, thermostat housing and low temperature thermostat.
New motor mounts.
I have a new o2 sensor that will go on after I soak the old one in pb blaster for a few days haha.
Replaced the rear trunk lift strut
Put duckbill spoiler on the front.
(Thank you germanautoparts for being 5 minutes from my house)
Removed front and rear bumpers.
Front turn signals are fender side markers from a 97 audi A8.
Plan to do in the next week or so...
Pick up BBS rz rims off a late 80's bmw 3 series.
Install raceland coilovers.
Swap in leather interior from a 97 audi A8.
Long term plans...
Replace this disgusting top, the new one will be black.
Body work and paint.
Fender sidemarkers from a mk4 that blink with the turn signals.

Rebuild the engine and transmission, install a taller 5th gear for better mpg's....
Replace carpet.
Fully replace exhaust system.
I will post some pics of it tomorrow when its light out.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

My first car was that exact same color. Needs bumpers. Looks like an old man who had his jaw removed and no ass.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (dubdaze68)*

Haha
I'm replacing the oxygen sensor currently. Taking a little break before i get to frustrated. Half a can of pb blaster!!!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

O2 sensor out.
New one going in now.
Polishing my new wheels after that.
Ordering tires tomorrow.
195/45R14
Ordering some raceland coilovers tomorrow as well.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Replaced all of my radiator hoses, except the heater core ones, because I'm taking that out later on....
Flushed radiator out with some lubri-moly.
Replaced coolant with HEPU g12 pink 50/50'd it with distilled h2o.
Replaced the bolts that were holding my power steering pump bracket on because they were pretty stripped.
I got around to ordering tires today. Toyo proxes 195/45R14. The most impossible size to find. Toyo makes them and so does hankook I've been told but I couldn't find any hankooks in that size. Had to order them off the internet.(after I tried to see if any local places had them) one guy angrily told me that tire size doesn't exist, I said "it does, you sell toyos at your shop would you mind checking to see if yo have them or can get them?" and then he hung up on me.
I've been letting the wheels soak in some gunk cleaner to get some grime and brake dust off them.
After I scrub them I may paint them gloss black and polish the lips.
Slow week at work so I probably won't be ordering the raceland coilovers for another week....
Tomorrow I am going to be stripping the seats out of an A8 and having a friend weld mk1 frames to the bottom so I can bolt them right in. 
Then I have to hook em up with some power.
Ill post some pics of the interior tomorrow.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

If you can't find tires next time, I've always run 195-55-VR14 Dunlop SP8000's. Who knows how long they'll be around, though.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (dubdaze68)*

Where'd you get them?
once the toyos go, ill probably put the BBS wheels on a corrado I'm getting next week, then ill be able to run tires I can actually find...


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Didn't end up pulling the interior out today, probably wnt be able to do it til monday.
Cleaned up my wheels pretty good, gona hitthem with a dremmel in the nooks and crannies. I'm going to be painting the centers gloss black and polishing the lips as soon as my friend has time so we can use his grinder.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

No work, all play today.
Went to a get together.
Some pics


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Fed ex just dropped off my tires!
I'm still painting my wheels so they probably won't go on for another day....
I'm ordering coils today as well.
Ask me about my wheel gap....


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*


----------



## MrBailey (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Those wheels are gonna look sweet!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (MrBailey)*

Thanks.
I won't have time to get them mounted today...
But tomorrow, they're going on!
I'm going to have such a nasty wheel gap until I get my coilovers....


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Those seats can take a beating. A good steam cleaning is all they need usually, they're made to take repeated UV rays. There's a "sport" version of that seat around, as in GTI style. Came in some '87s. I know the A8 seats are in your plan....But I warn you. Leather in convertibles suck. Hope you like swampass.








Got a little Captain in you?


_Modified by dubdaze68 at 4:34 PM 9-14-2009_


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (dubdaze68)*

I hate swamp ass, but I do love free comfy seats!
But the seats that are in there now have cig burns from the chainsmoker I bought it from. As well as some unknown stains that didn't steam clean out haha


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

To that, sir....I say "Ew.".
Well, if you plan on getting rid of any of that interior, let me know. I'm in the process of trying to rebuild my past.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (dubdaze68)*

Some more get together pics

http://i580.photobucket.com/albums/ss242/N75/Car%20Shows/2009%20Wagens%20in%20the%20Brush/DSC_5596Medium.jpg[img]
[IMG]http://i580.photobucket.com/albums/ss242/N75/Car%20Shows/2009%20Wagens%20in%20the%20Brush/DSC_5600Medium.jpg
















Hopefully I have time tomorrow to get the tires mounted and balanced.... and then I'll post a pic of that! (And my monstertruck like wheel gap)


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*









And damn wht happened to your cabby?!!!!!?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Anybody in the state of NY should come hang! Its about a month away!








Talked to a few people today. 1 friend is hooking me up with some shot mk2 seats so I can use the frames.
Another friend says he's down to weld the brackets to the A8 seats whenever I bring em to his house.
Stoked.
Tomorrow....
1st thing I'm doing is getting my tires mounted.
2nd. Order some racelands cause I've been putting it off...
3rd. Roll into work whenever I feel like it!!!
4th snag some torx sockets to get the a8 seats out, and get some parts off of the car and box em up to send to some fellow 'texers
5th snag the seat brackets and go weld em on the new seats.
Last but not least, hang with my understanding girlfriend(she's now obsessed with getting a mk1 rabbit....)


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Step 1 complete.
Ordering some coilovers in a few mins
(Yeah I know....I have about a 7 foot weel gap....)
I'm goin to pull the seats out of the a8 in a few...


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Oops forgot to add a pic....


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Wheels are on, got some jokes about my stock ride hight....I know! Coilovers comming soon...
Here's some pics of the get together we went to on sunday....
More updates tomorrow.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Inthe process of taking out the A8 seats, just waiting on some jumper cables so I can move the seats to get to the bolts. Pics in little bit!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*









Working on taking the covers off of the rear seats to swap them withthe leather covers.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Are you going to be able to shift with those in?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (dubdaze68)*

They wll fit in there nicely. I have the mk1 bottom frames and I'm going to weld them onto the bottom of these seats so they will just bolt right in.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Got the backs almost situated, cutting the bottom cover in half in the middle, so they will match up with the top.








I'm going to take out the front seats tomorrow and test fit the front ones and see what hight they will be at, measure the brackets(ill be getting tomorrow) and see if I can get them welded on and hopefully by 5 tomorrow. Then go to my friends garage to help him with his vr6 passat transplant into a mk2 gti.
My girlfriend pointed out today I've become overwhelmed with volkswagens...
Anybody else hear that?
Ill be posting more pics tomorrow of the interior once I get it in.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_They wll fit in there nicely. I have the mk1 bottom frames and I'm going to weld them onto the bottom of these seats so they will just bolt right in.


That's not what I meant...Even with mkII Recaros, sometimes getting into first, reverse, and fifth can be.....Challenging.







The bolsters of the seats just get in the way, and those look considerably wider than the mk1 seats you're removing.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (dubdaze68)*









They fit, there's enough room to shift. They're a 1/4 in wider than the stock ones. Now I just got figure out what to do with the seat brackets....








Since I'm deleting the A/C, and its going to be a summer car only, I won't have much use for heat...Here's where my 3 gauge cluster will go. (Where the center heater vent was) after I fabricate some sort of do-hickey, cover it in the excess seat leather from the rear. And then I can get some sort of smaller shift boot cover(from a mk4) with shift knob from that too...
I will now have room for some cupholders.
Ill be covering the heater plastic cover with some carpet.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Relocated my 3 gauge cluster to where the center vent was. Making a bracket for them and covering with some black leather or tolex 








Rear bottom seat is in.
Cut the foam from the a8 seat to fit inside the stock rear metal piece, stretched the seat covering back over it. Ill have some pics of that tomorrow after I do the top of the back seat.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Kinda makeshift for now, I'm gona cut and staple it the right way later tonight...








Going to pick up some ratty mk2 seats a little later so I can cut off the brakets for the frontz


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Didn't do anything to my car today besides take the lightblbs out of the guages so I can get new ones tomorrow....
Helping a friend do a vr6 swap from a passat wagon into a mk2 gti...
Hoping to put the completely stripped gti back together in 28 days(for the albany VW bbq, check my signature!)
Tomorrow I will hopefully get the mk1 brackets welded to the A8 seats so I can drop those suckers in.


----------



## _BADBUNY_ (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice progress. Seats look comfy! Def would like to see the back seat when you are done fitting it.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (_BADBUNY_)*

Sooo, didn't end up getting the seats in.....
Thought the a8 brackets were steel, they're aluminum.
No welding is gona happen.
I gota figure something else out.
Hopefully I can finally order coilovers this weekend, but I my end up getting an 89 fox for some winter beater action(getting a good deal on it if the guy emails me back.....) I'm not sure yet....
Adjusted my shifter so it doesn't go into 3rd when I try to put it in 1st.
Ordered a new mk4 shift knob and boot that's going into a mk3 console with a CUPHOLDER
Working on my center vent/3 gauge cluster currently.
Also got a set of all black side molding from a fellow v-texer, waiting on those to come in the mail...
Rode my motorcycle today, not many warm days left. Soon the cabby will be hibernating as well.
Also picking up a 90 corrado g60 next week....from a friend that's cool enough to have me make payments on it.
going to be another "winter project" daily and ill be giving my current daily saturn to my mother.
Prob won't be doing any cabby work for a little while, girlfriends jetta needs new brakes....
Off to band practice now, we have a show tomorrow.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Ordered coilovers, waiting on those.
I have a template made to fit my console guages in. Just gota have it cut.
Waiting on mk4 shift knob and boot as well as a set of side trim pieces to come in the mail.
No real progress lately I've been using the cabby while I fixthe brakes on my other car and my girlfriends car.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Does the g60 come with a priest? Most of them need exorcised....Or just plain shot in the face.
Corradoa are nightmares. The Bentley is so big, the spines break.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

Little update.....
Just replaced calipers, rotors, pads on my saturn so the cabby wasn't getting much attention...
Anyway...
Getting coilovers delivered tomorrow.
I'm slammin this sunavabish....
Bolting in a8 seatz...
3 gauge cluster .... workin on a thing to put it wherer my my center vent dash was.
Getting an mk3 console with cupholders tomorrow I think....
Waiting on this mk4 **** knob & boot to get here....
I just cleaned my fender flares with some back to black...
Lookin gooooooood.....
Anyway. I found someone that will do some bodywork and paint....
As of october 19th, the cabby will be taken offthe road to spend winter in my garage. I'm transfering the plates to a 1990 corrado g60 that I'm getting a killer deal on to use as a daily driver so I can give my saturn to my Ma.
The g60's def gona be a money pit.... argh...
Its all gooooodddd tho. 
Hopefully I can get some pics that were taken last night at a get together posted up...
Wooo!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Yup, the Corrado is going to be a PITA moneypit. Don't tear the cabby too far apart, you'll probably be needing to pull it out when the 'Rado starts giving you issues.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

i also have a sweet ass saturn with 158k on the clock, ive had it 3 years and so far its been reliable... so ill be driving that when the rado gives me probs....
i got a saturday delivery from raceland..
coilovers, and now i dont have time for the next few days to do them. band practice, and a ton of shows comming up


----------



## highrollertuner (May 29, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

bump for a new yorker, tring to get my cousin who lives in albany to get a vw. he only comes to jersey to visit once a year so i dont get a chance to take him to any shows.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (highrollertuner)*

Check out my siganture dude, albany VW/audi BBQ! Oct 18th!
Tell your cousin, and get some people to trek up from jerz!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Got a few packages in the mail today...
Mk4 shift knob and boot!
Euro plate : )
I got my racelands on saturday and I've finally had the time to start working on installing them.
Drivers side rear is on now.
Just taking a little break to grab some food.
Alrighty.
Back to work!


----------



## highrollertuner (May 29, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_Check out my siganture dude, albany VW/audi BBQ! Oct 18th!
Tell your cousin, and get some people to trek up from jerz!


i ll let u know, even if he dont wanna go, i ll probably trek up.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (highrollertuner)*

Awesome dude!
I know there's gona be a bunch of people comming from vermont, ct. And a bunch of my friends are commin from mass.
It should be wicked fun


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Rear coils in.
Won't have time to do anything over the weekend...
My birthday is friday and my band is playing shows all weekend...
http://Www.myspace.com/colonyhc
(If you're into some heavy hardcore stuff...)
Attn: dubdaze68(the old guy at the punk show)
Were playing pittsburgh sunday night!
Also....Got a full set of side trim pieces in the mail today...
Anybody need some black w/chrome ones?


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Where are you playing at?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (dubdaze68)*

http://www.therobotoproject.org
722 Wood St
Wilkinsburg, PA 15221


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

nice start on the cabby man.
im trying to pick one up atm.
nice sleeve also. as soon as im in and through boot im getting my arm finished.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (CamberKraut1.8t)*

Driving to Pennsylvania in das van.
8 hour drive to play not even 15 mins of music, then driving back 8 hours to where my car is, then 2 more hours home straight to work.


----------



## VR Vote (Sep 26, 2005)

Im guessing its the love... lol
that sounds crazy. You opening for someone?
playing at croc rock?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (CamberKraut1.8t)*

Just got back from the weekend road trip...
Its suprising how comfy our van is....
And that all of us are vw nerds (5 vws between us.)
We played with a band from atlanta called gray ghost.
Work-not going in today...
Aparrently some guy discovered america today like hundreds of years ago and stuff. History is cool.
Maybe ill finish putting the coilovers on. Maybe ill sleep...
pics when coils are on.
Peace


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Sorry I couldn't make it out. I have a neurosurgeon appt. today, and I kind of need all of my hearing.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

We are very loud too haha
Pics from friday show on my birthday...
http://www.returntothepit.com/...olony 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/f...21588/


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Rear coils in.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Got the front coils on.
Ride hight is pretty much exactly where I want it.
Ill be driving it all weekend so the springs can settle, then ill probably raise it slightly to avoid the RUBBIN.








As of monday oct 19th, the car will be put into hibernation and a 1990 corrrrraddddo g60 will be on the road.
Winter plans will include new top, full respray,with rhino liner underneath, finish the audi a8 interior. Mk4 shift knob is on now, but I'm getting the mk3 console with cup holders and ebrake cover. TT stainless exhaust with borla muffler. A/C delete. Diesel 5th gear in the tranny.
New brakes all the way around.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Now she's lookin' good, Dave!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Thanks dude, ill have plenty more pics up when its light out. And way more on sunday! Upstate ny VW/Audi get together and BBQ!
Check my signature for details!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Looking forward to Monday the 26th, when you have to drag it back out of hibernation because the Corrado went kablooey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

Wish I could make the trek up for the GTG/BBQ, but Sunday is a busy day for me.

_Quote, originally posted by *dubdaze68* »_Looking forward to Monday the 26th, when you have to drag it back out of hibernation because the Corrado went kablooey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

The rear might need to come up a smidge, you have some backwards rake going on.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

Yeah I'm gona.
I'm just waiting til lthe springs settle. Then ill crank it up a half an inch so I don't have any rub issues. Itbarely rubs now, but most of the roads around here are complete crap.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Some pix


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

do you only own one shirt?? haa 
car is lookin good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MC68 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

so how does the coilovers ride? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have an 87 cabby and was thinking of using racelands....
Charles


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (tr.:R)*

Haha I own many shirts.
All the pics were from the same day.
As for the ride quality of the racelands, bumpy, cause I have it salmmed and rubbin on all 4 corners till the springs settle. Then I'm gonna adjust them til they don't. I have new front strutmounts and rear poly bushings from german autoparts


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

I've heard the same from MKIII owners running Racelands. Very low they ride rough, like pretty much any coils. A little more height and they're pretty smooth. Not sure where that is, though. LOL!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

I'm glad to see you finally slammed it!!! the stock height was pretty funky looking








LOOKS GREATTT
quick question... does this look normal?
























srry ima n00b


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bingbongplop3* »_I'm glad to see you finally slammed it!!! the stock height was pretty funky looking








LOOKS GREATTT
quick question... does this look normal?
























srry ima n00b 

It looks normal aside from the nuts not being tight.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Are those new front strut mounts?
I got brand spankin new ones from german autoparts.
Here's a little pic of me scootin out of the roflwagens.com bbq.


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
It looks normal aside from the nuts not being tight.

yes theyre new... but am I suppose to tighten them down? or do I keep them like that? I heard some cars are made to be like that.. please someone tell me! 
theyre racelands... so dave... do yours look like that the nut loose or you put the nut down?
Thanks


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bingbongplop3* »_
yes theyre new... but am I suppose to tighten them down? or do I keep them like that? I heard some cars are made to be like that.. please someone tell me! 
theyre racelands... so dave... do yours look like that the nut loose or you put the nut down?
Thanks

The nuts should absolutely be tight down against. MK1s use a non-floating upper mount, unlike the later cars. And even with the floating style mounts, the nut gets tightened the whole way.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Always tighten your nuts!
Nobody likes loose flabby dangling nuts...unless you're a brodawg with a blowout, tapout shirt, and a 4x4 pickup.

Anywayyyyy
Just picked up the g60.
Swappng the plates from the cabby onto it....
1st thing I'm doing to the cabby when its in hibernation mode is to remove the A/C components! woooo!!!
I probably won't be doing a lot of updating til late november, I've gota save up for a new bass amp, fried my old one...and we have a ton of shows comming up so I gota save some $ for tour.
5 guys-1 van.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_
5 guys-1 van.

Sounds smelly!! Hopefully not the next 2 girls/1 cup?


----------



## toasterkittie (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_Always tighten your nuts!
Nobody likes loose flabby dangling nuts...unless you're a brodawg with a blowout, tapout shirt, and a 4x4 pickup.

i'm so glad the truck nuts craze never turned into a cabby nut craze! ewww!


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (toasterkittie)*

Yeah....Ask stemiched89 about that. He has them.


----------



## toasterkittie (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

ewwwwww! cabby nuts are wrong! and wouldn't they drag on the ground?.......sorry i'm being a thread-napper!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (toasterkittie)*

His are pretty close to dragging!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

The van smells like feet and farts. And burning oil. It goes through about 1-2 quarts every full tank.
Anyway. Got a Rad-oooo yesterday. Its gona be road legal later today.


----------



## DaRkSuN_Pr (Nov 5, 2004)

wow!! nice cabriolet! I like his style!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (DaRkSuN_Pr)*

'Rado looks nice, Dave. Good luck with it!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Thanks man, the corrado is fun. Got a great deal on it, and I'm making payments via the ghetto payment plan to a buddy.
I'm gona be replacing the master cylinder pretty soon.
Cleaning out the idle control valve tomorrow due to some idle searching... the thing is super clean and pretty fast.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Most recent pic.








Currently nestled in my garage awaiting some love.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Been a while since I did any updating....
Soooooo......
The pic of me scootin wasthe last pic taken with the duckbill attatched, scraped it on a gas station entrance....
Anyway. Just ripped out the a/c condenser and some ac lines. Gettin rid of all that crap. Figuring out what I'm gona do about the compressor and pulleys and stuff. I'm gona be replacing allthe belts pretty soon. Prob get the head off, new headgasket, rebuild the head with new camshaft/lightweight sprocket.
Gona post in the 8v forum to see if my head is solid or hydro, cause the engine is from another cabby, just don't know what year.
Gona order all the new top stuff so I can do that in the spring. Paint and body work before I slap the new top on tho.
I've been super swamped at work lately saving up for a few weekends in november, december tour and a 3 week tour in january with my band.
I'm loving my g60 corrado. Just replaced the valvecover gasket on that cause it was leaking oil from there...Once the snow falls that's getting a full engine rebuild/supercharger rebuild too.
The corrado is a total blast to drive.
Then its back to drivng my saturn all the time just turned 160k and running strong! Just redid all the brakes on it, and I'm gona do a coolantflush, new t'stat and hoses to get it ready for winter on sunday.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_Gona post in the 8v forum to see if my head is solid or hydro, cause the engine is from another cabby, just don't know what year.

Just pull the cam and pull the lifters out. Look at the bottom side (against the valve) and see if it look like the top, just a flat metal face, or if there's a snap ring and a recess in bottom side.

_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_
I'm loving my g60 corrado. Just replaced the valvecover gasket on that cause it was leaking oil from there...Once the snow falls that's getting a full engine rebuild/supercharger rebuild too.
The corrado is a total blast to drive.


You should've never gotten it! Just like me and my MK3, just can't leave it alone, taking time and money from the Cabby!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (YJSAABMAN)*

I know man I can stop driving it, itsso fun and fast as hell.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

A lil update, finally spent some time in my garage....
Alternator off, ac compressor-almost off.
Cam/sprocket out, making a list of all parts im gona ask santa(aka my wallet.) Gona put in a nice order of parts from germanautoparts.
Head rebuild/freshenup with new cam shaft/ lightweight sprocket, new valves&springs. Rubber valvecover gasket, head gasket/ others....
Timing belt/waterpump...
Ill finally be able to install the new passengers side poly engine mount once that stuff's out the way.
Ok back to work


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

that is one sick cabby... love the stance and the chin spoiler. 
nice corrado to... IMO, remove that upper strip from the side of the rado. looks... out of place. more pics of the rado if you want them.. lets see how clean it really is.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (insyderz808)*

Lol, I removed all the molding from the corrado, there's rivet holes underneath that pinstripe (iremoved) but im gona put a nicer pinstripe over it. Good thing I work at a sign shop, called STRIPES.
Duckbill ripped off. Driveway into a gas station the day I took it off the road....


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

Lil update.
Got everything unhooked from the head, pain in the a22 injectors are stuck, gonna use some brute force to get them out....
Then its gona sit on a bench for about a week til I get back from a weeklong tour...
( http://www.myspace.com/colonyhc )
And then drive up to german autoparts and get some stuff to rebuild the head.
Oh, I put some new wheelies on my corrado, which is gona come off the road later this week. Needs a new head gasket... and I just got my insurance bill. 8pts on my license isn't doing me any good....








Took the sebrings from the corrado and im gona put them on my saturn, since they have practically new snow tires on them!
Ill take some pics of the engine in the cabby tomorrow


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (hessiandave)*

GIVE ME MY MONEY!








cars look good duder http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
me and TJ are currently in the process of overhauling all parts that should have been changed 25k ago... i can't wait til spring.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: my 1987 cabriolet thread... (abcdennis)*

You know im gona be broke for this week son!
Ill be sitting next to you in the van in about 24 hours.
http://Www.myspace.com/colonyhc


----------



## abcdennis (Apr 12, 2009)

haha, i know, i know... we were gonna hit up PA for some fireworks, but unfortunatly moving into our new place comes first.
the van is cleeeean, sen!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (abcdennis)*

Its amazing how clean I got it with $2 in loose change that was in the van and a sawzall.
NC blastin!


----------



## JessRabbid (Dec 6, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

your cabby is gorgeous. did you raise it back up a lil yet? im wondering how they ride, i have the same set of bbs"s waitin to be refurbed for mine, and im going to be looking for coils myself. someday mine will look like this!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (JessRabbid)*

My 87 hydraulic lifters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How are the racelands that they have had some time to settle? any differance that u can tell? 
Nice cab for sure


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (BeatBox_kid)*

Woooo!
Just got back from tour.
Fun times!
Back home to work on the cabby now
The racelands settled after a few days. They're really stiff tho. Decent set of coils for a low price, especially since im doing this car on a semi-tight budget 
As for the hydro head in my early serial number '87, it was swapped in before I bought it, im gona look at the block to see if that was swapped to, but I don't think it was. The head is mexican made.
Doin a littlereadin up on valves and such to start the rebuilding.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Haven't really been working on the cab lately. Been a really bummer week. Had to put my dog of 14 years and 3 months to sleep thursday night. His name was budd, spelled backwards is ddub, he was down with dubs...
Sanded the corrosion off the timing belt cover and valve cover, primed and painted them black.
My heads on my kitchen counter. My "roomate" is like wtf is this thing doing here?!
Looking to borrow a spring compressor tool so I can take the rest of it apart, clean it, resurface it, get new valves, springs, lightweight lifters, TT 268° cam, TT lightweight sproket, paint the head. install shoulderless studs for the new style valve cover gasket. Searching for an audi 5000 intake mani. Talking to my buddy about making me a stainless steel custom header. And just clean the engine bay up as much as I can. 
Ill post up some pics later


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*









Spray bombzzzz
My engine colorb theme is gona be black and primer.
Because those are what I have the most spray cans of.
Im gona clean up the engine bay with a ton of degreaser, smooth some stuffs and then spray paint it black. Mmmhhhmm.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

atleaast you have a plan for your engine bay.
the motor im putting in has a sea foam green block, black head, red valve cover and upper timing belt covere, and a black lower cover. with a shiny intake. 
haha talk about colorful


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hartford dubber* »_atleaast you have a plan for your engine bay.
the motor im putting in has a sea foam green block, black head, red valve cover and upper timing belt covere, and a black lower cover. with a shiny intake. 
haha talk about colorful

Need some yellow and blue in there and you'd be Harlequin themed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Didn't really do much to the cabby lately... just cleaning grime and dirt out of the engine bay, had some moneyz set aside for the head rebuild, but saw a great deal on a new bass amp, that I NEEEEEEDDDEDDD!!!! Ok?!








Retail on it is like $1800 (they don't make them anymore either) I snagged it for $1000, barely used. Fresh tubes in it. Just in time to record some jams and take it on tour jan 1st!
I've really just been cleaning and primer/painting some engine stuff, im gona be spray bombing the engine bay soon too. Gloss black.


----------



## 24vDiMo (Nov 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

where'd you find those little turn signals you're running up front?
i wanna do that when i ditch my bumpers


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (24vDiMo)*

They are from a 1997 audi A8, but you can find them on a4s to about 99. They're the amber sidemarkers on the front fenders from those cars. I had to do a little cutting to make them fit... 
Im going to have them be perfect once I get bodywork/paint done in the spring....
They also flash rapidly, I just need to ground them im sure .
But if I come up with some extra $$$ I may get the small euro bumpers to put on, but that won't be anytime soon, ill rock the bumperless style for now.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hessiandave)*

Ok so I've been doing a bunch of cleaning to my engine bay....
I have the head out and completely cleaned out ready for a rebuild....
But, im thinking I should just pull the rest of the engine and tranny up and out of the car to clean and paint the bay nice.
What do you guys think? Should I do a little "shaved" engine bay action?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hessiandave)*

It's nice have a tidied up bay. I removed a few un-used things in mine before paint, and should have removed a few more. Drop it out the bottom, out the top is a royal PITA getting it tilted, and twisted around. It's designed to go out the bottom as a unit.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (YJSAABMAN)*

Well I got the head off, and the header will be comming off too, im gona be borrowing an engine lift so its gona have to come out topside(as its wedged in my garage, with my corrado sitting next to it)


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hessiandave)*

Drop the engine/trans down, then lift the car off it with the hoist. It's the way it's meant to be.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (YJSAABMAN)*

Ill see how it goes, I still gotta unhook a ton of stuff. Label everything, so for once I can be somewhat organized


----------



## twinair (May 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (hessiandave)*

Its really not difficult to pull it out the top trans and all. I did mine all by myself with a hoist. Just drop the trans end and hoist the engine end with the trans dangling. Install it the same way.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

the way i got the motor out of my cabby was i took the front tires off, let the truck down onto the ground, then unhooked the motor, and picked the front end of the truck up with a skidsteer, and pushed it backwards.
i would deffinantly say drop it out the bottom, works the best


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*

Yo leme borrow your skid steer!
Haah
Its gona come out topside, I just don't have the room in my garage where the car is situated for it to come out the bottom. Its no big deal.
Its probably not going to happen til late january anyway. Im just chilling over the next week, trying to work as much as I can and then I hit the road jan 1st- jan 18th with http://www.myspace.com/colonyhc for a nice eastcoast/southern tour.
I just dropped a grand on a new bass amp, but once I sell my old one the money is being sunk into the cabby.
I hope to have all the stuff done mid may.


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

that is a awesome cabby. im deff digging the bbs it completely sets her off.







i love it. honestly one of my favorites so far.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (vwkidd8v87)*

January 6th ill be in your hometown of chattanoga playing with my band


----------



## vwkidd8v87 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

thats awesome where at?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (vwkidd8v87)*

Some place called the antarchtica


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Were you guys at the Chameleon Club in Lancaster a few weeks ago?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Nah we played pittsburgh a while ago tho. Were playing lemoyne pa on this upcomming tour tho


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_Nah we played pittsburgh a while ago tho. Were playing lemoyne pa on this upcomming tour tho

are you playing at Championship?(sp?) 
not sure if its championship or Champion ship?








There is Also a bar called The depot(which I have the number)
Place is awsome and the people are honest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
drinks are nice too



_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 2:54 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (BeatBox_kid)*

Yep the championship is where were playing


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Thought I saw band called Colony at last show I was at there, but don't have the ticket stub anymore to check, LOL! What's the date you'll be in Lemoyne? Beatbox and I might just haev to come support you guys when you're in our neck of the woods!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Jan14th we will be at the polish club in phoenixville, PA, idk how far that is from you guys, but that would be awesome!
Me and the drummer both have cabriolets,and he's got an r32, the guitarist is looking into getting a caddy in the near future, the singer drives a golf.
we are VW nerds.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Phoenixville isn't too far, about 1hr, 15min, but Lemoyne is only about 30min! When's the next tour when you said you're going to be in Lemoyne? LOL!! 
That's awesome about the VW owner filled band. Got some props from a couple fo guys at that show I was at just a fwe weeks ago for wearing ym MK1 Madness shirt. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

I saaw we had a lemoyne date, but when its getting closer to the tour, shows are getting cancelled, and we gota scramble to find replacements.
But im pretty much the guy in the band that writes a few songs, gets in the van, gets out of the van, play show, hang, get back in van and drive to next town.
The other guys take care of getting the shows, getting paid and stuff like that.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_Jan14th we will be at the polish club in phoenixville, PA, idk how far that is from you guys, but that would be awesome!
Me and the drummer both have cabriolets,and he's got an r32, the guitarist is looking into getting a caddy in the near future, the singer drives a golf.
we are VW nerds. 


jan 14th, I work








I work till 11, wouldn't be till 12 till id get there. I dont know show times and whatknot.
that sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 4:34 AM 12-29-2009_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (BeatBox_kid)*

I'll have to see what's what. That's right around when I'll be moving, and $$ is tight right now, but it wouldbe fun to come out and support you guys. I'd have to see if I could round up a few more VW folks to join. I've got the easy Fri work schedule, though.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Ah don't sweat it guys, we will play the keystone state again in the near future!
We get fireworks there!
Just look for the 1990 brown haggard chevy van, burning more oil than gas, shooting fireworks out of every window. That's us.
We doing a split 7inch vinyl with a band from germany sometime in late winter. Hopefully we can go to europe in the summer and do some touring.
Im taking the corrado off the road before I go on this tour. Been fixing my saturn so it will pass ny inspection, then ill have room in my garage...
Fitting 2 cars and a motorcycle in a 1 car garage is not easy.
Anywayyyyyy
Cabby updates: none
Like I said in a few posts ago, I dropped a buttload of cash on a new bass amp. Cause I figured I have ALL winter to rebuild the head anyway.
Aight im out to finish fixing the saturn, pay some bills before I leave, wash the rado, sneak it into the garage so I can turn the plates in tomorrow.
Peaceeeeee


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

No cabby work.
Im living out of this thing for the next 2 weeks....


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Got back from tour a few days ago.
Van died 3 days into it, so we got a new one in north carolina!
It was a wild ride and can't wait to do it again march 1st.
No cabby news, im flat broke after tour, but im making a list of all the parts im gona need and starting to chip away at that in the next few weeks.
Some tour vids-

http://Www.youtube.com/hessiandave

Some tour blog stuff-
Colonyhc.blogspot.com


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

so hesh, how do you like the racelands,
im parting my truck, and putting whatever i make towards the cabby, and its in need of new struts anyway, are the racelands worth doing, is it a decent ride?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*

Yeah they're pretty decent, I got new poly bushings and front strut mounts when I installed them


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Alrighty, little "update"....
I've just been cleaning more grime out of the engine bay... 
Im ordering a complete, fresh, brand spanking new 8V head, more cost effective than rebuilding mine, really...
Nice sport cam, and sproket, gona talk to my welder/fabricator friend and see what's up with making a nice set of headers tomorrow....
Once that's all set, im ordering a new top, clean up the interior a bit....
hope to get this done by march 1st, cause I leave for another tour!
gona get everything up and running then swap places in the garage with the corrado, cause she needs a new head gasket and rear brakes!


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

Man Dave! everyone wants to see pics of your cabbie!
gotta love the original styling...
you might enjoy this older thread, if you havent already seen it:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
not mine, unfortunately... but it got me hooked I read the whoooole thread
Cheers


----------



## EmergencyPete (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_No cabby work.
Im living out of this thing for the next 2 weeks....









Yikes!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (EmergencyPete)*

It was atually 4 days til the driveshaft blew out on that van. We just bought a new one while in north carolina and continued the tour.
Epic journey to say the least...


----------



## EmergencyPete (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

ok didn't realize you were on tour. i thought you just had no place to live


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

This should be the link to "das flame's" last ride....
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=g...oogle
If not my youtube name is hessiandave


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (EmergencyPete)*

Hahaha
Were going on tour again march 1st for a week, then in april for 2 weeks.
Pretty much every month play at least a weeks worth of shows outside NY


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

dont you just love the good old cabbies hesh
mine seems to be a money pit, and thats without putting performance parts on it


----------



## bingbongplop3 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hartford dubber* »_mine seems to be a money pit, and thats without putting performance parts on it








I know what you mean


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (bingbongplop3)*

my cabby isn't really the money pit... the corrado on the other hand... just dropped almost $300 on a ton of stuff for it. And it is still gona need brakes.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

man, that sucks
since the start of the motor swap, i wouldnt wanna know how much ive spent on it
new shift kit, all the new fluids, air cleaner, gaskets, fuel filter, fuel pup, water pump, list just keeps going and going


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*

Oh, you guys make me laugh!!







Mine's a money pit because parts are so inexpensive I can't help but replace/upgrade them so I'll have a basically new Cabby once it's all back together! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








You want a money pit? Go buy a Jeep and start playing with it hard! The next round into the Jeep is going to be as much as I have in the entire Cabby, I'm pretty sure. The V8 swap is only going to be $1200-1500. Axles, traction aids, gears, wheels, tires, etc upgrades are prob going to be closer to $4-5,000.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah, but were just kids yj =p
see you make the big bucks, i dont
my dads got a couple of vehicles that are actual money pits
hes got a 73 plymouth duster with a 340 with dual fours,tunnel ram, roller lifters, rockers, everything
about $5000 in that motor, now thats a money pit


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*

LMAO even ahrder at me making the "big bucks" and you guys just being kids. I'm not an old head, by any means, and I'm far from making the "big bucks." If it wasn't for side jobs I'd barely be able to live, let alone play with my toys! Hell, I'll make more in a 6hr job in my garage this week than I'll make in the 32hrs of regular work.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*

Spending money is fun.
I found out the more money you spend on a volkswagen, the more it breaks! Haha


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

haha, yeah i know what you mean
and it seems like you fix one thing, and as soon as youre done, it needs something else


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_Spending money is fun.
I found out the more money you spend on a volkswagen, the more it breaks! Haha

This is any car you start modifying, really. Sucks, but it's reality.

_Quote, originally posted by *hartforddubber* »_haha, yeah i know what you mean
and it seems like you fix one thing, and as soon as youre done, it needs something else

This is just old car syndrome. Even though my Golf is only a '97, 178K on the chassis has taken it's toll.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah, i know what you mean.
mine being an 88 needs parts, but mine being an 88 with 382,000 on the chassis really needs parts


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*

Mines got about 250 on the chassis. Virtually rust free besides a little underneath the corner of the windshield and trunk lid.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

same spots mine has, and a little spot under a rear flare.
but come spring i plan on having the body repainted, and the rust spots fixed


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hartford dubber* »_same spots mine has, and a little spot under a rear flare.
but come spring i plan on having the body repainted, and the rust spots fixed

I know how you feel, my cabby had a rust hole straight threw the rear strut that Could fit half a hand threw. But I feel as if I used my money wisely in my build. thus far.
I wish car building was much like Johny cash's song One piece at a time.. I got it one piece at a time and It didn't cost me a DIME!












_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 10:35 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## Yo_Delprad (Oct 26, 2007)

MMMMMMMMHM Hesh where the FACK are the updates?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (Yo_Delprad)*

Is he back from his latest van trip, yet?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (YJSAABMAN)*









thats the van we had to buy when the brown one died, in north carolina!
we have taken "jiggly puff" on a few week long tours since then and now she is feeling tired. so were on th elookout for a "new" van.....
but damn i havent updated anything in a while.....
pretty much whats going on with this car is going to be a complee rebuild. im going to be stripping everything down.
meanwhile. i have my corrado all apart as well, getting the supercharger rebuilt and then bolting it all back together. i already have all the parts that are needed, just gota commit to saving money for the rebuild. 
speaking of saving money...
i bought a mk2 4 door golf with 99k on the clock ill be using as my daily driver cause that pimp saturn is on the fritz and i dont feel like spending money on it anymore. i put about 70k miles on it since i got it, so it served me well.
ill post some golf pics soon.


----------



## DubsesdA3 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

We had a 92 Ford E150. Tried to make it across country with the same trailer, and long story short, we were stuck in ****** Iowa of all places for three days. We had to transfer everything out of the Uhaul trailer into a Uhaul truck in 15 degree Iowa weather. We sold the truck to a Ford dealer in DesMoins for $50.
F*ck Iowa.
This story is related because we almost bought a Dodge like yours and I'm so damn glad we didn't. That 318 never would have made it to Iowa.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

my dads got a 92 or 94 dodge conversion van with a 318 in it and room for 7. hed sell it cheap if youre interested hesh


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: (hartford dubber)*

dood how cheap we talkin here? and you got any pics?
i think wer egoing to be a full time touring band pretty soon.... which means were probably going to end up financing a newer 15 passenger....
mmmm more debt!


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

not sure how cheap yet, id have to talk to him.
but this thing runs like a champ


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

word tell him we may be interested once we know a price and mileage and stuff....


----------



## bbrown (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (hessiandave)*

If you are going to finance one you should get something like this:








Snow, sleet, hail, or crazy fans won't be able to stop you.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: (bbrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bbrown* »_If you are going to finance one you should get something like this:









I thought the young kids can't get financing! We don't make the big buck's.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: (BeatBox_kid)*

Wow have we gotten off topic! LOL!! 
Enough van talk, get back to work on the Cabby before you're on the road fulltime!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Update: 
Possible VR6.... 
Im so indecisive...


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Ok.
This damn thing has been sitting in my garage for the last 10months. 
I pulled the head off for a rebuild....
Got sidetracked by the corrado (which im 90% sure im gona end up turboing instead of rebuilding the g-renade60)
And then got sidetracked by my daily 86 golf 4door......
But now a buddy of mine has a early mkIII 2.0 ABA with all the fixins, so......

I will be droppin that sucker in as soon as I get my $ together.

Back from hibernation.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh yeah btw everybdy....
My band colony got a legit van.
Its got tv and a vcr
We have empire strikes back on vhs. We recently went to canada (where I saw some tighta$$ dubs)
Anddddddd if you live in new york.... check out www.roflwagens.com
Were having a BBQ on september 19th in albany, ny.
Bring your dubs and appetite.


----------



## cabiordezenuts (Sep 2, 2010)

posting in epic thread


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

cabiordezenuts said:


> posting in epic thread



Careful...your n00bness is showing.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Helping someone wire in digi1 into a mk1 rabbit tomorrow, so I can prepare to do it myself soon when I get that ABA


----------



## burlish (Mar 12, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Helping someone wire in digi1 into a mk1 rabbit tomorrow, so I can prepare to do it myself soon when I get that ABA


yo Hesh! My name is Mark, my band toured with NTN this summer . I finally got my cabby dude, we were talking about vw's outside of bombers one night. whats good dude? i just read all 5 pages of this ****.. awesome work so far.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Hell yeah what's up dude?!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Just took all the ac lines out, taking the dash apart in a little bit so I can take out the heater core and anything related to heat/ac. Where were going, we don't need climate control.


Later this week im gona shuffle cars in the garage so my cabby will take main priority over the corrado.


----------



## burlish (Mar 12, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Hell yeah what's up dude?!


sorting out a bunch of my own cabby issues at the moment dude haha. drove a half hour away to a friends garage for shelter from a storm tomorrow because my passenger door window smashed itself. retarded.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Going to check out this ABA. Included in the purchase is a full wiring harness, all the other goodies, and access to a parts pile that I can get almost anything needed to get it in and running. 
Stoked.


----------



## cabiordezenuts (Sep 2, 2010)

keeton said:


> Careful...your n00bness is showing.



wow  a junior member

bro your best in euro... taylor gang or deze nuts


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

cabiordezenuts said:


> wow  a junior member
> 
> bro your best in euro... taylor gang or deze nuts


 Chill with this newjack stuff. 

Alright. Update. 

Took the dash almost completely apart. Got everything heater and AC related out. Chucked it. Cleaned all up under the dash. Cleaned up some wiring and took out my cluster. Im gonna be doing the led lights for it, not sure what color yet, but I got that all apart on my desk. 

My garage is cleeeeeaned out. Im pullin both cars out and switchin em around and tuck the corrado in the back and putting the cover on it. 

Taking the bbs and tires off the cab and putting them on the golf. 
Im looking for a set of avus wheels (snowflakes) with NO curb rash and VW center caps, if anyone has them for a decent price or would be willing to trade for some polished tear drops..... 

Aight im back to work.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Just got done pushing cars around. It was a pita getting the cab back in the garage, its so low I kept hitting the exhaust on a 1" lip into the garage. But its nestled nicely beside the whiney brat sister (corrado) and I have lots more room to work around it. 

I almost forgot how much I love my cabriolet.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

cabiordezenuts said:


> wow  a junior member
> 
> *bro your best in euro... taylor gang or deze nuts*


 I'm not trying to keep on with this...but 

HUH?:what:


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Just got done pushing cars around. It was a pita getting the cab back in the garage, its so low I kept hitting the exhaust on a 1" lip into the garage. But its nestled nicely beside the whiney brat sister (corrado) and I have lots more room to work around it.
> 
> I almost forgot how much I love my cabriolet.


 And I'm hoping mine will be that low when my cheapo Racelands get here supposedly on Friday. Haha. 
Your cars are pretty. :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

keeton said:


> And I'm hoping mine will be that low when my cheapo Racelands get here supposedly on Friday. Haha.
> Your cars are pretty. :thumbup:


 Racelands are what I've got on my cabby. Im almost scraping pan, and my exhaust hangs about an 1&1/2"s from the ground. And I could still go lower. (Not that im going to...) 
But once the new engine is in, the coils are all settled, so im going to find a comfortable ride hight. 

Im actually going to be checking out the ABA and dropping some loot on it tomorrow (hopefully.) Comes with every single wire+ access to a parts cache of sorts so I can get it together. 

Now I just gota get an engine stand/hoist to get the other block out..... which will be later next week. band has shows this weekend and roflwagens has a bbq on sunday. If you're in the upstate ny area, check out www.roflwagens.com for all the info!


----------



## cabiordezenuts (Sep 2, 2010)

translation... stfu


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Translation, stop jacking my thread up with that garbage. No one cares.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Translation, stop jacking my thread up with that garbage. No one cares.


 Sorry dude. I started it. I just thought it was kind of lame that cabrionuts guy posted with zero helpful/interesting information. I thought "posting in epic thread" was kind of useless and lame. Just how I looked at it, and I should have just said nothing. 

That said, cabrionuts guy: sorry for being a jerk. 

Anyway, hessiandave, even if you're almost scraping your oil pan, your car looks great/perfect the way it's sitting, in my opinion. Good luck with the ABA you're going to look at as well. I'm watching this thread closely!:thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

We got some shows this weekend and stuff so ill be off giggin hard.

Then its back in the garage.
Borrowing an engine hoist wednesday.
Trying to fig out a plan of attack. I have the head off, so taking the engine and trans out top side might be easier. Or I might slap the front bumper back on, hoist it up by that, and just drop the engine out from the bottom and roll it out with a creeper.
I still haven't checked out the aba(its not going anywhere...) I worked almost 60 hours this week so I got some cash to buy it+ buy all new gaskets, and all the other maintenance goodies.

The past couple of days I've just been cleaning the 23 years of oil/dirt/crud out of the engine bay. Took all cis related parts out. Took all the wiring and labeled it.
Im going to have a couple pieces of metal cut so I can seal up the heatercore holes and ac line holes. I heard advanced auto sells VW paint code spray cans, so im gona scout for them in LA7Y.
Aw yeah babe


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Shweet


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

Go to your hardware store and get some chrome metal snap-in caps to plug those holes! There's a size that's a bit too small to snap fit but with a bead of silicone seal they cover the hole quite nicely.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice ill have to look into those caps. Ill still need to make an oval one for the heater line holes too. 
I was searching the internet for la7y pewter grey metallic paint. 

Anybody know where to get legit VW spray touch up paint (besides a stealer)


----------



## burlish (Mar 12, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Nice ill have to look into those caps. Ill still need to make an oval one for the heater line holes too.
> I was searching the internet for la7y pewter grey metallic paint.
> 
> Anybody know where to get legit VW spray touch up paint (besides a stealer)


might not be touch up specific, but paintscratch.com has every color and you can order a small amount.


----------



## djoutsider711 (Mar 21, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Nice ill have to look into those caps. Ill still need to make an oval one for the heater line holes too.
> I was searching the internet for la7y pewter grey metallic paint.
> 
> Anybody know where to get legit VW spray touch up paint (besides a stealer)


O'reilys can scan your paint color and mix you up a fresh batch... that is if you find a store that mixes paint. I think now some stores can even put your paint in a spray can. Ultimately, however, your paint is likely a single stage color (has no clear coat) and has faded since it was put on in 1987 so no paint you get is going to match spot on.


----------



## crazycan (Nov 9, 2009)

your ride looks sick bro!!!


----------



## acadianasportscars (Oct 29, 2008)

Hesh, you gonna be doing a straight ABA swap, or a Frankenstein type setup? Maybe you said but I may have missed it.

Epic build thread BTW. Gives me even more motivation for my $300 87 Cabby. **** thing always seems to want to break. LOL


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

The paint is just for some touching up stuff in the engine bay once I get it all clean and degreased. 

Yes its going to be a straight aba swap, digi1.

Maybe carbs in the future idk yet, im just kinda winging it with whatever


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Just picked up a set of snowflakes in decent condition. I have paint stripper on one of them right now.
Getting off the clear coat, then polishing them to a mirror finish. 
Haven't decide what to paint the insides, maybe the same color as my car but most likely gloss black....
Ill post some pics later once I clean them up a bit


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Upon further inspection, I found one of the inside lips was dinged badly. Fortunately one of my good friends had 2 extra snowflakes in his yard he said I could have for free. Which is perfect. Ill have 5 snowflakes in perfect shape. The 5th one is going in my spare tire spot in the trunk.
He also had a set of euro bumpers laying in his pile $50 and they're in my garage. Looks like im putting bumpers back on!
They need a pretty good scrub down. Im wire brushing the rust off the metal rebar, priming them and painting them tonight.
Scrubbing the plastic down and rubbing some backtoblack on em to spiff em back up like new.

I've really been lacking in the photo dept. Lately.

But tomorrow im borrowing an engine hoist to take out the JH. I will be sure to take a bunch of pics of the cars current status.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Sounds good man. You've made a ton of progress on your car! Did you have to use spacers on your bimmer basketweaves or are they an acceptable offset? There's a guy close by with some and I want em. Haha


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

keeton said:


> Sounds good man. You've made a ton of progress on your car! Did you have to use spacers on your bimmer basketweaves or are they an acceptable offset? There's a guy close by with some and I want em. Haha


They were perfect.
Im going for the "tucked" look.
I have snowflakes and they're a little narrower. Im gona throw some spacers on eventually. 



But im currently in the process of taking the engine out now. The axles are giving me some trouble, but once I pull them off, I have everything disconnected. All the engine mount bolts are broken loose so once I get them darn axles out....
My buddy let me use his engine hoist so im gonna go back to work!


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

hows it going on the cabby hesh?
what are you doing about wiring the motor up?
piggyback fuse box?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

I got al the axle stuff loose, just gotta drill the rivets out of the ball joints so I can loosen them up and take the axles out.
Once I get the axles out, the engine comes out.
Tearing an ABA out of a 95 jetta sunday.
Im gona piggyback the fuseblocks.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Got the axles out, now all I gotta do is finish loosening up the mounts and pull the engine out.

Going out to eat 1st tho

Ill post pics later as well


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

So no luck pulling the engine out topside. Tranny side mount is getting stuck under the battery tray....
So. Tomorrow I will be lifting the car up with the hoist, and dropping the engine out through the bottom. 

I was looking for my camera to take pics, and can't find it. I really need to post up pics of the progress....


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Engine is out.
Trying so set up this mobile tinypic thing so ican post pics


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Seperated transmission from the engine. 
And it is my birthday. 
25 years young.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

It's out! 

Happy birthday. 
:thumbup:


----------



## sunkissedvw (Oct 9, 2010)

Been lurking in your thread -very impressive. I recently bought a 5 speed '86 cabriolet that I plan to fix up -never done it before, but by the looks of your thread sure it will be an adventure. 

here she is: (w/the '87 GMC- a cute couple ha) 










Keep up the good work and thanks for sharing  Oh and happy birthday!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Spent yesterday tearing an ABA out of a 95 jetta. 

sounds like its got some gnarly rod knock. Im tearing into it after work today.... 
It was free so im not complaining! 

Also, I got a center console from the mk3. The cupholders, the plastic cover for the shifter and ebrake, and with a cubbyhole armrest. With a cupholder on the back of it. Im going to fab up some brackets for the ebrake handle, its gotta go towards the back more. 
Ill take some mocked up pics later


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Taking apart the aba currently...


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

So the rodbearings were toast. But hey the engine was free. But it had really high mileage on it. So instead of doing all that work, im going to pick up anoter digi1 aba for a very low price, lower miles and way clean. 

I also scored a free complete digi1 harness and ecu.
A mk2 dash
Corrado steering wheel
And a few other tiny bits and bobs


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

way to copy me on the mk2 dash hesh. haha
i think one of us needs to carb the aba, and the other needs to boost it.
then well just park side by side at all the shows.
haha
mk2 dash pic for inspiration


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

word, i got a bunch of parts from ryan parting out those jettas, what did you need to trim on the mk2 dash to get it in there? and is yours a kneebar or the pocket one?
i got one with the pockets in my golf, ill be using that for the cabby for extra storage of random things.

ps im gonna boost......hopefully


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

the sides have to have a good sized chunk trimmed out, and even then they rub on the door panels. and the windshield needs a solid inch or so from the center. what i would recommend is using your factory dash and tracing it onto a piece of cardboard, then trimming the mk2 dash to fit.
i got a wiring set up and a heater swap from ryan.
and im currently using the cabby knee bar trimmed to fit, because the mk2 knee bar is an inch or so too wide. this winter im trimming the mk2 to fit. but ill only be running the plain knee bar, not a pocket one. but i am gunna run the full center console and possibly mk2 power windows. 

and darn you. i planned on boosting too. ive got two small garret turbos. ive dreamt of twin turbos at like 5 psi each, but thatd just be too crazy. so itll get one at like 8 i think.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah gone is all the heater stuff. Im def gona do the trace thing to make a template, good looks. 
The center heatvents are gonna be where my 3x cluster is going. 
I have a mk3 center console, that im going to fab up to meet the kneebar, so I have a CUPHOLDER. As well as an arm rest and little compartment. 
Behind that where the heatercore goes, would make a nice little hidden spot for the mk3 fuseblock too. 
Good thing I have a heated garage and all winter to do the work now that I have pretty much everything I need to do the swap


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

hessiandave said:


> Most recent pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 think I know what to do with the cabriolet now


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Got one of these....











My golf is having a little down time.... blew a rear passenger side hardline. 
Gonna go see how much it would be to have one fabbed up tomorrow.
Sucks cause that's my main car, im reduced to driving an uninspected saturn around....
F*** emissions!

More positive notes:
A buddy has an aba block for me in his garage, just gota go pick it up(the one I had was toast)
And the ECU for the engine is at another buddys house, he forgot to give it to me with the harness and stuff.

My bands 7" vinyl record will be out this saturday when we have a record release show! So stoked
Download some tracks here-
http://toxicbreedsfunhouse.blogspot.com/2010/08/colony-3-song-sampler.html

If you like what you hear and would like to pick up a record, ill have them saturday!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

its snowing!


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

hessiandave said:


> Got one of these....


Fox:thumbup:
Looks a lot like mine


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah dood that why i wanted to know where you got that trunk spoiler! i gota go junkyarding soon and see if i can snag hany bits and bobs for that thing


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

hessiandave said:


> yeah dood that why i wanted to know where you got that trunk spoiler! i gota go junkyarding soon and see if i can snag hany bits and bobs for that thing


 Yea wish I had more info on it but I don't. Are your lights smoked? What are your plans with this thing


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah smoked tails and front corners from brazil. the PO got them on there. im just doing some basic maintain stuff so far, but i wanna slam it on some ats classics


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

You should give me your smoked lights :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Husky McLovin said:


> You should give me your smoked lights :thumbup:


Trade for your spoiler?
Jk.
One of the tails has a little crack taken out of it. Im gonna see if I can tend to it with some plastic epoxy


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

My tail lights are smashed up pretty bad, just can't find another decent set


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

hesh, im now rocking an 87 too. im gunna go white though, so we dont match too much.
still planning boosted aba?


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

hartford dubber said:


> hesh, im now rocking an 87 too. im gunna go white though, so we dont match too much.
> still planning boosted aba?


 never planned a boosted aba
Turbo Diesel :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Carson did you get an early 87? Sans clipR?
Im thinking boosted for sure....2 screws instead of a snail though.

Husky if you put/are putting a turb-dies up in the fox, that's fahckin awesome. They should've made them like that to begin with.


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah its pre clipper. has a brand new back-windowless top, but it folds incorrectly. racelands are going on sometime this week, not sure what ill do bumperwise, because there arent any on it. 
motorwise i plan on building my aba(better valves,cam,boost) and putting it in for spring.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice, lmk if you need bumpers, I've got the ones off my car taking up space


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

what are they for bumpers?
wanna find a way to use my clipper kit, but graft the front flares into the stock flares, then run bumperless in the front.
in my mind, it looks cool. but idk


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

They're just the stocker bumpers off my cabby, I got some euro ones im popping on.

Here's some pics
The day I brought her home.








How she sits now.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

she's currently quite blurry


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

may be interested in the front. im scheming up a master plan.

found out i work for an old friend of yours.
michael barrett.


----------



## Husky McLovin (Apr 1, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

hartford dubber said:


> may be interested in the front. im scheming up a master plan.
> 
> found out i work for an old friend of yours.
> michael barrett.


Dood mikey is awesome, he just bought that yard not that long ago. He used to roadie for my band. Have you seen his roadrunner? That thing is epic


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

yeah hes pretty cool. ive known him and his dad since they moved up here like 6 years ago. that road runner is awesome.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Cabby update.
Dash is out. Making a template for the mk2 dash to go in. Ill post some pics in a bit.

Colony (my band update)
Were goin on tour again.
Jan 3rd - who knows....
Our records are in!









http://colonyhc.bigcartel.com


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

:thumbup: Looking good sir moar pictures


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

BeatBox_kid said:


> :thumbup: Looking good sir moar pictures


Were playing "kroy" penn. On the 3rd or 4th haha


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hessiandave said:


>


I got a headache just looking at this picture, good luck with that! lol



hessiandave said:


> Were playing "kroy" penn. On the 3rd or 4th haha


I'll have to get some details, hopefully the 4th!


----------



## The_Rabbitman (Oct 9, 2006)

BeatBox_kid said:


> I got a headache just looking at this picture, good luck with that! lol
> 
> 
> I'll have to get some details, hopefully the 4th!


That's not as bad as it looks lol. I drove a MK2 8v GTI around for 2 days like that when I had a MK3 die on me lol.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

The_Rabbitman said:


> That's not as bad as it looks lol. I drove a MK2 8v GTI around for 2 days like that when I had a MK3 die on me lol.


Its not asbad as it looks...
I know where all those wires are going....I gota go through them soon and sort out what I need and what I don't.
No radio, no ac/heat.
I didn't get the time to test fit the mk2 dash, I've been cleaning up the garage to make room to put my motorcycle in. 
My mancave looks like a bomb went off inside of it....

Rabbitman- join date = my birthday

Im going through the mk3 harness and sorting out what I don't need, and labeling what I have to hook up to where with the piggyback situation.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Today is a good day.
No cabby work, but....
I just finished up doing a rear brake line that was completely rotted out on my mk2.
So stoked.
All I gota do is make a germanautoparts run and get the softline to button everything up and start to bleed.

I've been putting this off/ and haven't had much time to do it since october when it shot.
Luckily, it went as I was pulling in front of my house.

Its freezing outside.
And I've been laying on my back under this car for an hour already.

Almost done!


In Cabby news my buddy is hooking me up with a free 2.5" eurosport exhaust and muffler from his rabbit. Score.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Where's "kroy", Dave? Was trying to find it and came up empty! Def interested in coming out to see your band! Keep me posted, Alicia!

I'm in the same boat. Need to do maintenance of the daily so I can get where I need to before I can play with the toy.


----------



## burlish (Mar 12, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Today is a good day.
> No cabby work, but....
> I just finished up doing a rear brake line that was completely rotted out on my mk2.
> So stoked.
> ...


awesome. im jealous of all the work youve done. Ive got the OK for a garage space on my property because my neighbors in the metal band HOWL have moved and free'd up their parking allowances.

Corrado steelies this week and a bunch of other projects to start!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Where's "kroy", Dave? Was trying to find it and came up empty! Def interested in coming out to see your band! Keep me posted, Alicia!
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Need to do maintenance of the daily so I can get where I need to before I can play with the toy.


"Kroy / York" haha

I hit a huge snag working on the mk2...
Installed all new hardline from the master back.
When to crack open the bleeder.... SNAP.
20 mins later after a GAP run, new wheel cylinder on.
Drum brakes. Why must they be so complex with all the springs for such a simple task?!
Since I have the drum off. Im putting a new one on. With new wheel bearings.
Trying to figure out how to press the races in besides smashing them into the drum with my forehead. Because that's how I feel at this point.


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

Here is a reference photo for you:










The way that I put races in, is to use the old one and a block of wood.
I place the new race in the drum, and place a block of wood over it. I then smack the wood with a hammer to start it equally in to the drum.

Once the race is below the lip of the drum, I then use the old race backwards (big side on the thin edge of the new race and using a hammer smack it into place using a circular smacking method. Once the new race is fully seated, I then turn the drum over and using a large flat blade smack the large edge of the old race out of there.

While you have the drum off, smack it wil a hammer and it will ring, if it thunks, replace the drum as it is cracked.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

:laugh: My dumbass forgot about Alicia's slang for that backwards a$$ place! I don't myspace or FB, which venue? Feel free to PM to keep your build thread cleaner! 

Brian's method works great, when you have the old races out of the old drum. I've always used a mallet and an appropriately sized socket to seat the new races. 

BTW, key to the VW drums is to remove the shoe/adjuster assembly as a complete unit, then disassemble and reassemble on the floor. I'm sure I'll forget to take pics while doing my MKIII today. IT took me forever on ym Cabby, and now that I have it figured out, I kick myself for doing it the way I did then. Oh, also remember, do one side at a time! That way you can use the other side as a reference. :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks I got a reference thing from a diy someone did elsewhere on the v tex. 

Im using the old races and rubber mallet and wood to seat the new ones. 

I have all new drum hardware. Everything except wheel cylinders. 

But I've got everyhting set up so after I get out of work today, I can just get right to it. 

Btw... its 13 degrees here. 
And im doing all this crap in the street. In the dark, with an led light. 
Fun times. 

Hot chocolate + coffee = awesome. Check it out sometime


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

hessiandave said:


> Thanks I got a reference thing from a diy someone did elsewhere on the v tex.
> 
> Im using the old races and rubber mallet and wood to seat the new ones.
> 
> ...


 Efff that! Glad I'm done with that! About to go get some more Kero for the heater and push to the cabby out of the garage to work on the daily.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

It warmed up a bit today, from 13 to 19 degrees. 
But im working late so I won't have time to put the brakes back together. I want to re-re-re-re check all the springs in the setup, mine looks different than the reference pics... 

So I think im gonna end up taking the other drum off the other side, use that as a reference make sure all the springs go where they gotta and then put it back together.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh yeah... 
Here's the golf


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hessiandave said:


> Were playing "kroy" penn. On the 3rd or 4th haha


 York Pa is a$$ backwards, Only people in Pa truly know Any shows coming up soon? I think we should get afew of us together and go to one.:thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

The golf is fixed, the brake pedal is firmer than ever. (Because there's no pesky leak!) 

But anyway... 

Colony 7" download..... 

http://www.mediafire.com/?wc3b4ddy2jdw8c2 

Check it out. That's our record. Listen to it, share it with your friends!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Tour dates....

Colony 

1/3 York PA- Skid Row Garage w/Olde Tigers

1/4 Rock Hill SC- House Show w/ Bay Of Pigs

1/5 Charlotte NC- RAD4 HOUSE w/ TRAPPER

1/6 Columbia SC- House Of Fun w/ Nightwolf

1/7 Jacksonvil le FL- Unit Six w/ Legacies

1/8 Griffin GA- Fat Bobs w/ Sacred Love

1/9 Greenville SC- Suite 8 w/ Overlooked


----------



## jimmuise (Dec 24, 2009)

hessiandave said:


> But anyway...
> 
> Colony 7" download.....
> 
> ...


backed:thumbup:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

hessiandave said:


> Tour dates....
> 
> Colony
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed the show on the 3rd, but I'm glad I at least caught you as I was leaving the shop! :thumbup:


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> The golf is fixed, the brake pedal is firmer than ever. (Because there's no pesky leak!)
> 
> But anyway...
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks dood. I see you're from NC, I think we've played there just as much as we've played new york...
Were hitting the road again next week for a few days. I just worked a 59 hour week, and im doing more tomorrow.....

In cabby related news.... the cabriolet will get some nice little bits and bobs and a nice ABA block that I still haven't picked up yet... but very soon.
I decided im gona be running some mk3 steels with vw center caps on them. Not as flashy but will look classy. I like things simple.

In other colony related news, I just had my bass amp retubed. To the tune of $260. It decided to tihs the bed the day I left for the last tour.
1. Fender Bass amp loss of power due to shot KT88 tubes (the size of a soda can)
2. 8x10 ampeg Bass cab not taking the correct ohm load due to someone else in the band dropping it out of the van. Need to trace back wires...
3. Bass thrown while everything else shot out.... 
4. My 2nd amp blowing fuses that day....

The day before we left for tour I had literally all of my equipment take a huge crap.

Day we left.
Drove back home to buy a new fender jazz bass at guitar center, then drive 2 hours to the colony haus to embark.
Meanwhile, a spare bass amp was borrowed as well as a spare bass cabinet.

Now that everything is all back up and running...my rig consists of.
Fender jazz bass, gold coated monster cables, proco RAT, boss tu-1 tuner, split signal to fender bassman 300T through ampeg 8x10 and marshall jcm800 2203 100watt through ampeg 4x10. (Or another ampeg 8x10)
400 watts of all tube power overdriven into 80 inches of speaker.

Last week we had a show, and our van decide to do a cat back exhaust delete on the highway. Tasteful mod to our '95 chevy g20.


----------



## DarthVW (Nov 24, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Oh yeah...
> Here's the golf


is that a "cowagen"??? :laugh:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha yeah its arctic camo, would've been nice to drive it in the winter, its been on serious down time since like october. it just needs a new windshield, that I've been too lazy/busy to call and have I replaced through insurance and an alignment which ill be getting next week and will be in full driving order.

I've been driving my saturn like crazy, just hit 170,000 miles. So once the golf is straight, I get to do wheel bearings/hubs and front brakes on the saturn. And a valve cover gasket that spits oil on the headers.... 

Saturns definition of a valve cover gasket: a channel on the valve cover in which rtv sealant is poured into. 
So annoying cause I've done it twice and it will eventually do it again.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

hessiandave said:


> Haha yeah its arctic camo, would've been nice to drive it in the winter, its been on serious down time since like october. it just needs a new windshield, that I've been too lazy/busy to call and have I replaced through insurance and an alignment which ill be getting next week and will be in full driving order.
> 
> I've been driving my saturn like crazy, just hit 170,000 miles. So once the golf is straight, I get to do wheel bearings/hubs and front brakes on the saturn. And a valve cover gasket that spits oil on the headers....
> 
> ...


:laugh: I hear you, Dave! I don't know what those GM engineers were thinking! I just did intake gaskets on a 3.1L Buick and the pushrods pass through the intake gaskets! WTF?!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Expect a big update later next week if it goes though.... 

Heart transplant.... 

Hopefully before I go on tour accross the us for the entire month of may...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hessiandave said:


> Expect a big update later next week if it goes though....
> 
> Heart transplant....
> 
> Hopefully before I go on tour accross the us for the entire month of may...


 
:thumbup: sounds like Fun!


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Woo!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Im stuck tinkering with the band van right now. 

Abs speed sensor on the transmission is shot.... 
Won't shift, replaced with new sensor, still does the same thing... 

But in cabriolet news, since I've been fooling around with the van today I didn't get a chance to go check out the potential motor for her.... 

Its not going to be running on gasoline anymore....


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

hessiandave said:


> Its not going to be running on gasoline anymore....


 What then? Water? Hopes and dreams?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Diesel son. Diesel.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

keeton said:


> What then? Water? Hopes and dreams?


 C'mon, man, this is hessiandave, not Johnny Tran! :laugh: :laugh: 

Don't forget you need to replace the entire fuel system , Dave!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Haha I know. 
But I've got a few friends that have done the swap a bunch before and they're down to help. 

Other- I gave up polishing and refinishing the snowflakes I got. Mk3 steelies instead with the center caps from the stock 13s fit right on and look mint. I think im going to have them sandblasted but not really a big priority/concern. I need to get spacers for them, they rub on the coils. 195/45/R14 toyos goin on there. 

The snowflakes are now being used on the mk2. They're neon green. I call them glow flakes. Im trying to get all new tires for them tonight but it will probably be tomorrow. Now my car will look more obnoxious.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

I put these wheels on my mk2 today..... I call them glowflakes!


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

That's pretty awesome. :thumbup:


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

I think the snowflake image is permanently burned into my retina. 

That is some bright paint you got there.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Took off the exhaust tonight. Im going to be talking to a buddy of mine for a custom 3" stainless exhaust tomorrow.

Anybody need a cat and a "brand new" o2 sensor with less than 1000 miles on it?
I won't be needing either!!! 

Im waiting for a money transfer to clear so I have the cash to buy the diesel engine, and then when I pay for it, he's gota take it out of his caddy. Which runs beautifully I might add. I took it for a drive the other day to see how it was....
He's going to be rebuilding the turbo im getting along with the engine.

Finally im going to get somewhere with this project.... and then I leave for the month of may on tour.... 

Watch this space.
I will be updating more soon.....


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Did some spring cleaning today gathered up all the aba stuff I have to put in the classifieds...

My friend just picked up a rearended 85 cabby for parts. Im going to pick up fenders from him later.

Im cleaning up the mk3 steelies to prime and paint later. Maybe ill get the tires put on them tomorrow. I just gota figure out the spacer situation because the offset is different from my other wheels, the inner lip catches on the coilovers. So I gota see what's up with that. 

Waiting on my buddy to pick up an engine hoist to pull the diesel and then ill go pick that up.

Gona be trying to getas much done before I leave on may 9th for a full month full united states tour.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

I paid my homeboy for the diesel engine today

I have a coupons for a $99 engine hoist for harbor frieght. Going there tomorrow to snag minez.

Engine is a 1.6L IDI with 4speed transmission. Its small spline so im going to use the 020 5 speed from my cabby and keep the clutch setup from the block. 

Im going to need a few things to get it back together

-Both axles, they were kinda shotty so I used them as cores when I did my golf..

-Diesel cluster, with tach, (wired to the W terminal on the alternator...) for mk2 dash.

-Wheel spacers im using et45 wheels, where I used to run et38, they catch on the coilovers so I gota figure out what sizes to have a nice stance.

-euro bumper turn signals and sockets. I have a set of mint plastic bumpers but the signal lights were shot. Gaps got em. I also have the little plug things to attach the bumpers on the fenders.

-turbo rebuild kit, for kkk turbo. Prob gona hold off going to turbo before I drop it in, gona wait til I get everything situated with the oil feed/return lines and boost piping/intercooler. 

-clean out gas tank. Rip gas lines out. Fuel pump Charcoal canister all that jazz... running brand new fuel line for feed and return. Going to be using the intank pump (I have a brand new one in my car now )to go easy the injection pump.

-brand new hella door handles. I hate the triggers cause they always end up breaking. Im on my 4th on my mk2... but the mk3s would look out of place.

-de-cat. Take out old exhaust and take measurements length and angles of the bends. 3" stainless steel. Custom bent im going to have my friend do that and weld a flange on the downpipe for the turbo.

So pretty much im gonna have 2 downpipes made.
1 is gona be before I go turbo, and its gona go from exhaust mani to the back end of the cat so I can cut it out, and bolt up to the stock exhaust.
Then when it comes time, the 3" will be fabricated and mated up to the turbo and under the car.

Slow and low.

I promise im not trying to waste anybodys time reading about what im dreaming of doing with this car. My goal is to have it driving before I leave may 9th for tour.

But my actual due date is may 1st.

1st goal of this week- My wheels will be painted and have tires on the by wednesday.

2nd goal of this week - pick up the engine from my friends house and haul her home. (He told me wednesday itl be out of his caddy....)

3rd goal of this week - clean paint prep.... take off 4spd, put on 5 speed.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

:thumbup: x 397278

Get busy!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Jammin out in my garage.
Cleanin like crazy getting all old stuff in a pile for the classifieds and scrap yard.

I took off the passenger fender liner cause I was gona put the new fender on, but then I was way to lazy to chip away at seam sealer all night. So I just removed fuel lines and canister. Ill save that fender deal for the body guy when I get paint etc....

Cutting out the cat next. Heading to napa tomorrow to replace with straight pipe.

Painted the rest of the steelies. Cleaned up center caps.

While im at napa im going to figure out fuel lines and stuff.

Degreased the transmission and cleaned it up pretty decently.

Removing all vacuum lines and gas related stuff. 

I think im going to get the tires put on the steelies tomorrow if time allows during the day.

I bought a $99 1 ton hoist last night at harbor freight so my buddy is taking that tomorrow night and removing the engine. Then ill pick it up thursday night.

Going through boxes of parts and figuring out what else I need.

Short drive to german auto parts friday for some goodies.

No work on it til sunday.
Im seeing an unbroken reunion in NYC on saturday...

And I gota do a bunch of work at my job in between. Its supposed to be in the 60s this week and im really trying to get the motorcycle out so im gona try and do that as well.

Anybody else wish there was more time in a day?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Did some de-greasing 









Engine has everything in the bottom end replaced.
I got all the reciepts for the engine work that was done to it.

Got the 4speed off.
5 speed is ready to go on, I think I want to clean it off a little more and paint it 1st.

I just gota get a few bits together and it will be ready to drop in.


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Suhweet. :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Took the valve cover off, cleaning and painting it.
Ordered a new gasket kit with the updated rubber gasket and shoulderless studs. 

Gota find a non ac alternator bracket so I can mount it back up.
Im prob gona do the waterpump while the engine is on the hoist too.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Ging to pick up wheel spacers, non ac alt bracket, and a new oil pump for my mk2 golf cause I think that's going out...
Got the studs in the head for the new gasket. Just waiting for the paint to dry on the cover so I can put it on later tonight.










Gona take the hacksaw to the cat tonight. And hook up some straight pipe.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

I siphoned all of the gasoline that was in the tank. Going to absorb some more with paper towels. Then pour some diesel fuel into there to dilute what's left. Then siphon again!

I went to remove the ac/alternator bracket from the engine today only to find the injection pump needs to be removed for the bracket to come off.
Which means the timing belt has to come off. So I will be getting a new waterpump, timing belt, tensioner and such. Im pretty sketched out about timing a diesel so im going to get a buddy to help me out.

It just crossed my mind that im going to be putting the power steering pump on so that's another belt/pulley thing I gota deal with.

Anybody have a reference pic of a non ac setup with power steering?


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Last night I got the ac/alt bracket off without taking the injection pump of. Almost impossible but I managed to get it off.

Only to realize the non ac alt bracket I got is gasser specific and mounts where the injection pump goes on the diesel. So im trying to track one of those down now and then slap some belts on!

I also degreased the heck out of the block more. I used por15 marine clean I found at napa. Got a kit too, it comes with cleaner, metal prep cleaner and por15 paint. So im gona paint the block with that then give it a nice spraying of green.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Wait, you're planning on using the original fuel tank? You will have issues with that. First is the opening in the filler neck. Diesel nozzles are bigger than gas nozzles and don't fit in gas filler necks. Also, the fuel pump/line stuff will need to be dealt with. All of the pump stuff will need to go bye-bye for the diesel powerplant.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Im running new fuel lines all the way. Keeping the intank pump. Keeping the fuel pump relay. Wiring in a glowplug relay. Upgrading to a ford ignition coil to the diesel shutoff valve. Got a diesel starter for the tranny. Keeping the same clutch, fw and pp on the engine. ( its got 500miles on all that) 
I've got an epic amount of reciepts for this engine. The entire bottom end has been rebuilt with new pistons rods etc. I drove the caddy it was in before my buddy yanked it. 

I also have everything needed to turbo it, turbo, manifold, minus boost piping which I gota figure out cause its going to be intercooled as well.

A buddy of mine has done this swap before, he's got a do-hickey for the filler neck


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Cleaned up the block more por15 primed and painted. New waterpump, new oil filter flange gasket. Waiting on a diesel specific non ac alternator bracket to get here probably monday or tuesday.
Getting the appropriate pulley setup for non ac, but with power steering. new vbelts. Put new oil pressure switch on head. But I think ill be using the pressure/temp sender there instead to hook to the guages.

Im having a problem getting the old passenger side motor mount out (the one by the timinge belt.) Any body have any hints?

To do list. 
-new coolant lines
-new vac hose for vac pump
-cut out old fuel lines 
- route new fuel lines from intank pump to injection pump.
-wire in glow plug relay.
-new engine/trans mounts.
-clean up some wiring I won't need.
-put A2 dash, corrado wheel, and diesel cluster in.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Some updates.

Ripped out all the fuel lines. Main pump and accumulator, charcoal canister return line.

"Installed" brand new meyle intank pump gota get some small hose clamps to hook it all up..

I have a whole roll of fuel line to run under the car. I spent most of the day cleaning all the caked on gunk in the rear of the engine bay. Once that's all perfect, im going to run the lines. Send and return. Im going to mock up a bracket for the diesel fuel filter using the fuel filter holder bracket that's on the CIS fuel dizzy and mount it on the passenger strut tower.

Im using a mk4 style fuel filter with the warming valve. I ended up getting a cheap one because I plan on running a few tanks with that filter then ill drop in a proper bosch or oem equivalent.

I still need to get the motormount out of the brcket on the engine. The one near the timing belt. I was thinking about using a poly insert I have for that one just because those are the biggest PITA to change. And id like to get some more longevity out of it. But idk cause the vibration from the 23:1 compression might rattle my gonads off...

I have a bunch of rusty bolts and nuts on gona take to an industrial supply place up the street from my house and get new ones. why bolt on brand new parts with old rusty bolts!!?

I got all new coolant hoses, new thermostat drilled a burp hole, to go in the new waterpump. Need to fab up an alternator tensioner bracket to put the vbelt on. New oil pressure switches

Its coming along pretty nicely. Im hoping a few buddies can lend a hand mid week and help me clear out all the gas related wiring I won't be needing to simplify things in the engine bay.
Then wire in the glowplug relay. 

Im going to clean up the transmission a littlebit more tomorrow and then give it some paint then bolt it up. Pop the diesel starter in there and bolt the new mounts to it.

I've got 2 bottles of redline mtl tranny fluid, 2 bottles of hepu pink g12, and my boss' neighbor just gave me 10 quarts of rotella soot control diesel oil. Gota pick up some headlight fluid and should be good.

Hopefully the thing will be in and running by the end of next weekend.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Ohandddd

I was trying to hunt down dome diesel pulley setup for non ac with power steering, but instead of tracking all the stuff id need, I just purchased a power steering loop kit from a fellow tex'r earlier tonight. So ill be hooking that upp when it arrives. That will clean up the engine bay some more without the res, pump, and lines.

Slapped a fresh coat of gloss black paint to the e30 bbs wheels I had on before, gona get the tires mounted later this week when I take my saturn to the garage I go to. $20 to mount and balance em!! he gona do the front hub/bearing assembly on the saturn for a really good price cause I already have the hubs. 
Picking up a set of teardrops with brand new tires hopefully tomorrow.... after I just dropped like $350 on new tires for those neon green glowflakes on my mk2, which turns out not 1, 2, but 3 are slightly bent causing it to vibrate like crazy, ill have that aligned as soon as I get them, and the new tires I have can go on the saturn.

It will be great when all of my cars are reliably fully functioning. /rant.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Transmission was just fully cleaned/degreased. Slapped some paint on it and it looks pretty good. I really gota update with some pics of the progress. My phone camera sucks, iphone in a few days so some snaps will be shot.

About to bolt the transmission up in a bit.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Transmission is on.
Old mounts have been cut out waiting on new ones to press in.
Cat converter is out. Straight pipe on.
Just busted the reserve tank trying to get old lines off. Yankin it out and just running new lines fron the intank pump send and return.
Im headed up to germanautoparts to snag some more goodies. New mounts etc.... 

Plans for tonight is run the fuel lines and make a braket for the fuel filter..


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

At a stand still right now...
Got the tranny mount in.
Having a heck of a time trying to get the new engine mount in. 

The diesel bracket for that is behind the injection pump, so id have to take the sprocket and the pump off just to get the bracket off. So im trying to get that in without doing all that.

Trans,starter, front motormount bracket on, got the tires put on the e30 wheels, they're painted all black now. Fuel lines are all ran underneath and into the bay. Put in a power steering loop line.

Trying to get this mount in, idk when that's gona be...
But I got a buddy coming over to do some wiring and take all the gass wiring out.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Its alive will have mny picsup tomorrow drives nicely too, just need tohook up some lights ans bits and bobs. Replaced and beefed up 99% of the grounds and got a battery with 1000cca overkill? Nope. Clackriolet is roAd legal too shes sitting outside infront of my house for the night! Need to adjust some mounts and links and tighten them up


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Sweet man, stoked for pics!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Some vids up @ www.youtube.com/heshbeastmode


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Car is running awesome ive been enjoying it a lot. Still no dash ratrod style but that will be done soon.
Had a mishap last week around the corner from my house broken outer cv whixh somehow broke the pinchbolt that held the ball joint in so that popped out...









Fully changed the axle in literally 20 minutes back on the road and farting soot on tailgaters.

Rear handles without locks, no reason to lock when i leave the top down all the time...









Got my plate in the mail with a summertime registration badge and a 2011 polution badge for lolz


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Some pics from the 2011roflwagensbbq


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Trophy for "last cabby standing" haha
The red 87 cabby is my friend nicks with a mk2 1.6 diesel swap!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

hessiandave said:


> Trophy for "last cabby standing" haha
> The red 87 cabby is my friend nicks with a mk2 1.6 diesel swap!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Love it dude! :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks dude!

I just started cleaning an alh tdi intake manifold, took apart kkk k03 turbo for a rebuild..
Im taking the stock intercooler out of the corrado to donate for the setup... 
Also waiting on a legit alt pulley for non ac engine (im too embarassed to show the cobjob i had to do for the current setup, but it works...)
The car should be coming off the road when it starts to get really cold...
Then the engine comes out again to put turbo boostorZ on and to clean up all un needed wiring and re wire the headlights and signals and tuck em away


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

1000 posts!

Cabby is off the road for hibernation mode









Some updates coming soon


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

Sweet thread man. What do you have in mind next? I know youll keep updating us your over a 1000 now 
:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Turbo.
Im trading a tdi intake manifold i have (that wont work with 1.6 head) for a td intake manifold from a mkII 1.6TD.
Once i get that il be pulling the engine out again, putting the all the turbo junk on there..
Find a suitable intercooler.
Fabbing all the intercooler piping, making the oil send and return lines..
Removing injection pump and sending it out to get rebuilt...
Fabbing up a turbo downpipe and the rest of the exhaust.
Interior will get stripped down, all black door cards, reupholster rear seats and drop in reapholstered scirroco fronts.
Get all the rest of the dash parts, guages etc
I still need to get rid of ALL of the gas wiring. The engine runs off of one 12v from the ignition coil to the fuel shutoff solenoid. Relay the headlights, clean up all the lighting wiring a bit and tuck it away.
Battery will end up going in the trunk... 
Might do some shaving of the bay but i havent decided yet
Do a little bit of body work ...
All over the winter.....


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

My life for the next few weeks... Come say hi!
12/26 *York PA https://www.facebook.com/events/338768136139420/?refid=17
12/27 Philladelphia PA
https://www.facebook.com/events/283894244984938/?refid=17
12/28 Hickory NC
https://www.facebook.com/events/143542252414346/?refid=17
12/29 Rock Hill SC
https://www.facebook.com/events/266806493381160/?refid=17
12/30 Charleston SC
https://www.facebook.com/events/205401686210127/?refid=17
12/31 Jacksonville FL
https://www.facebook.com/events/219279171474259/?refid=17
1/1 Chattanooga TN
1/2 Asheville NC
https://www.facebook.com/events/309561512410338/?refid=17
1/3 New Brunswick NJ


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Damnit Dave! Playing right down from my shop, again, and I still have family Christmas crap to do tonight! I won't be flagging you down in the alley to say ":wave:" tonight, man. :thumbdown:


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

hessiandave said:


> My life for the next few weeks... Come say hi!
> 12/26 *York PA https://www.facebook.com/events/338768136139420/?refid=17
> 12/27 Philladelphia PA
> https://www.facebook.com/events/283894244984938/?refid=17
> ...


Non in Minneapolis, or else I would totally be there.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Got this last week... 
1985 jetta diesel coupe. Picked it up from a buddy just had headgasket done and i tossebin new glowplugs and re-timed it. Runs like a champ, only downside is that itbwas hit in the rear and whoever had it didnt fix it that good. 
Plans are to take the golf off the road and do some overdue stuff and drive the jetta til something goes and i can use a ton of stuff for the cabby and the golf when i end up parting it... 
The other side on the rear is shot.... But i can salvage almost everything else besides the body..


----------



## keeton (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice coupe man. A friend just picked one up a couple weeks ago that looks just like that, but it's a gasser. :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

My band just dropped another 7"... 









Stream it here- 
http://toxicbreedsfunhouse.blogspot.com/2012/02/full-album-stream-dividercolony-split.html 

Or you could snag em here- 
http://dividercolonysplit.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Killa_ganja (Apr 6, 2007)

Good Job on the dubb.. 
shout outs from CANADA !!
:beer:


----------



## lots-o-bunnys (Aug 13, 2010)

GET SOME BUMPERS! :thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

I dont need bumpers because i dont plan on bumping into anything!
But i have some euro bumpers that are goin on sooner or later. 

Fired her up the other day. Cycled the glowplugs for a few seconds and she turned over no problem. Soot/smoke engulfed my garage. It was a beautiful thing. 

I havent had any time to really do anything significant to her recently.... But im working on getting a few interior tidbits to replace the old stuff.

I have been working on some of these...








Some DIY guitar effects pedals...

Anyone interested in something, drop me a pm!
Im going to the local guitar shop so sell some i made to them and do small runs of "popular" pedals, but mine have some small variations...


----------



## Mk1WolfsburgCabby (Feb 25, 2012)

Just picked up an 85 Cabby same color. Like the progress, but you should really get some bumpers. :laugh:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Update: 
So ive literally done nothing with the car for like a year. 
Ive been touring like crazy with my band colony. Just got back from a full US tour..... 

Actual update about this car: 
Pulled it out to find leaky radiator. 
Put new one in. 
New coolant linez. 
Went to local vw bbq. 
Dropped engine/trans after that. 
Diesel 020 transmission installed. 
Transmission gear oil changed. 
New oil pan. 
Oil change. 
New timing belt. Just because. 
Turned up fuel on pump. 
MkII dash console and underdash trays installed 
Scirocco highback seats installed. 
Upturn exhaust tipz for smoke billowage. 

I did all of that in the last 3 days. 
I am determined to make the 7 hour 350+ mile drive to H2O this year with a massive crew from roflwagens.com going down thursday and a second wave going down friday night. 

I hope to see a lot more cabriolets this year!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## hjohnso4 (May 18, 2013)

*Alt mounting Bracket*

Hey - Great ride you have

Where did you source your diesel-specific non/ac alternator bracket? 

I need to do the same to a VW Dasher diesel but cannot find a source. Right now I have the deadweight of the A/C compressor and its mount just to run the alternator.

Thanks

Harold
[email protected]


----------

